# Kielder Forest



## FireFox (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey guys and girls,

Does anyone know if there are any overnight camping spots that are preferrably in the middle of nowhere to spend a night or two. My motorhome is my car at the moment until I get a van next year so don't need anywhere big.

Thanks,


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm not sure that forum rules permit disclosing POIs as that undermines how this website is funded. There are a stack shown on the *Location App*. Full members can access this and get full details; and annual membership costs less than most campsites charge per night!


----------



## mjvw (Jun 19, 2021)

Good advice, very strict area keilder reservoir has overnight parking at a cost.


----------



## Okta (Jun 19, 2021)

There are some nice ones but I believe you will need to sign up to get access to the details.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> I'm not sure that forum rules permit disclosing POIs as that undermines how this website is funded. There are a stack shown on the *Location App*. Full members can access this and get full details; and annual membership costs less than most campsites charge per night!



Ahh no worries


----------



## Tookey (Jun 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any overnight camping spots that are preferrably in the middle of nowhere to spend a night or two. My motorhome is my car at the moment until I get a van next year so don't need anywhere big.
> 
> Thanks,


Ranger wanted to move us off a Keilder car park, I had had a drink and having a toddler on board probably swayed it and he instead asked us to be gone by 07.30 but I did get the impression this wasn't his usual attitude. They do do the rounds, you have been warned


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Ranger wanted to move us off a Keilder car park, I had had a drink and having a toddler on board probably swayed it and he instead asked us to be gone by 07.30 but I did get the impression this wasn't his usual attitude. They do do the rounds, you have been warned



Ahh, sometimes that is the risk. A few months ago I spent 2 nights in the back of my car at the Lake District, I spent the first night in a carpark on Coniston shore (I think it was near Torver) and did see a few rangers but never got bothered with them.

I'm hoping for the most part they can tell the difference between knobheads and genuine people just camping out having a good time.


----------

